# 1958 gabe the lamp lighter



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Trying to find the parts list. And I know the string goes in the drum and how it goes up thru tower but from drum does it go thru the little hole in plate or somewhere else. Thanks Al


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

I cannot help on this one. Never have seen a parts list nor taken one apart.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

The string goes from the carriage that holds Gabe over the round bar at the top of the ladder and down towards the center of the base. Off to one side of the center there is a hole which should have a small eyelette (looks like a small two wound spring) in it. The string goes through the eyelette and back to the drum in the shed. *Do not* put the string through the hole and under the base if the eyelette is not there. Hope that helps. Barry


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

I know all that part Iam not sure if the string goes thru the small plate hole then in drum hole.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

On mine the string goes through the eyelette and directly to the drum which is how I received it when new and have never had to restring it. Barry


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok that's how I got it. Thanks can I ask a favor when you get a chance could you take the roof off and take pictures having trouble getting mine to work right when I push the green button the brass lever works the man goes up but the lever stays in that position doesnt go back. To move man up. Thanks
Al


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

alaft61ri said:


> Ok that's how I got it. Thanks can I ask a favor when you get a chance could you take the roof off and take pictures having trouble getting mine to work right when I push the green button the brass lever works the man goes up but the lever stays in that position doesnt go back. To move man up. Thanks
> Al


Why don't you post a picture, so us non S scalers can see a Gabe the Lamplighter?


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Ok here are the photos.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is the 1958 catalog cut for Gabe the Lamplighter. Gabe is visible on the right of the tower in his blue suit climbing the ladder. Today, this accessory in Like New condition in its OB is worth about $700.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

The only thing I see missing from the top is the return spring however you may have it and just not attached it. If all control buttons are functioning, then the wiring may be ok. Because of the condition of mine and still having the original box I don't want to tear into it. Sorry I can't get any closer, but my camera won't allow it. Barry


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Cool Gabe climbs the ladder. I never saw that one before.
Look to what you can make Gabe do after he reaches the top.


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

That's fine that's great knew something was missing. On mine only paid 10.00 for it but ladder , man, roof, and control button was missing had button bought. That's a big help for me thanks.
Al


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Put the spring in I took from work it worked. Goes up but won't come down when press button
The black wire on yours trying to figure were that goes to mine broke off I know it connects to top but after that not sure. Just want to thankyou.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

The descent is pretty rapid. Wonder if Gabe got two broken legs on that video !


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> The descent is pretty rapid. Wonder if Gabe got two broken legs on that video !


The guy modified it so it would do that, I guess normal descent would be the same as going up.


----------



## Sagas (Dec 13, 2013)

Using your second photo, on mine the small coil wire from the black connection (which comes under the base) passes down through an insulating tube to the left of the coil at the bottom. Unfortunately, the connections to it are obscured as is the yellow wire connection since they wrapped tape around that area. When you press the button on the control unit for Gabe to slide down you should hear an audible "click" that the drum has been released. If that is the case but the drum is not unreeling, then gently pull the string to confirm that it has done so. If not, then the release is stuck and its possible that the holes in the two plates that hold the drum, and some other moving parts have some oxidation and need cleaning and a light amount of lubrication (like an E unit). If no sound and the drum is still locked, then the coil wires may not be correct, but I can't confirm that since as I said the connections are not visible. The other connections underneath the base at the Fanstock clips from the controller: Red: to the base center rod - Black: (2) to the other clip: - 1 from the controller + 1 from under the shed. If the lights come on and Gabe is moving, then those connections are correct. What I've suggested is just using a process of illimitation to isolate the problem. Sorry I don't have a definite answer for you. Barry


----------



## alaft61ri (Oct 11, 2019)

Thankyou that is a big help I will go thru it tonight know I have a starting point.

Al


----------

